# John Deere 42" Snow Blower with Flapper Mod



## Bassguitarist1985

I have a GT225, just rebuilt the blower, new bearings and paint job. Added linear actuator for head tilt, and rotation kit for the chute which is hard to find. The kohler engine has been rebuilt, new head gasket, valve stem seals, and a thorough internal cleaning. New transaxle oil and filters changed. The rubber flapper mod makes this machine throw snow magnitudes farther! Well worth the mod!

Got my machine up and running today. 2nd time use for this season. Videos are with about 7" of fluffy powder snow!


























Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy

What did you use for the impeller kit? I have seen bailer belt used in the past. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassguitarist1985

Duff Daddy said:


> What did you use for the impeller kit? I have seen bailer belt used in the past.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I used TSC bailer belting. I'd refer you to my rebuild series on youtube. Here is part 3 where I go over the flapper mod. Starts around 5:45 in.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy

I actually saw a link to your stuff on MTF lastnigjt.... I watched alot of your videos at 2am haha. I'm looking into buying a 318 possibly

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassguitarist1985

Duff Daddy said:


> I actually saw a link to your stuff on MTF lastnigjt.... I watched alot of your videos at 2am haha. I'm looking into buying a 318 possibly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Nice! Appreciate it! Yeah spent a lot of time on this machine. Learned a lot too!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

